# Need Help With Bachmann HHP-8



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I hadn't run my N scale HHP-8 in a while and when I went to run it the other day the directional lights work, but it doesn't run. The layout is DC and all of my other locomotives work, including a second HHP-8. I removed the shell and there are no obvious loose wires or anything out of place. Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

How long is "in a while"? If more than a couple of months, a cleaning and lubrication is probably in order, especially if you're in a fairly dusty environment.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Kisnap

You say you have problems with an N scale loco on a DC
layout. You would probably get more helpful
responses if you opened a thread in the N scale
forum. This forum is 'home' to those with DCC
questions.

But, in the meantime: I assume this to
be a DC loco (not DCC). Since the lights are working
you know you are getting current from the track.
Check the wires to the motor. One may have broken
off.

If the wires are intact, check the brushes. One or
both may be worn, or the commutator may have
a 'crust' of carbon which needs to be cleaned.

It's likely the motor, in general, is OK but needs
maintenance.

Don


----------



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi DonR,
I posted here because the loco is equipped with a decoder. It came factory installed from Bachmann. As I mentioned, the loco is getting power because the directional lights work. It's just showing no sign of movement and when I inspected the wiring I noticed that it was all in tact.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Is the DCC/DC changeover switch in the correct position.?
As Don says you might get a better response in the N gauge section where members may have experience of this particular model.


----------



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

There's no switch to toggle between DC and DCC. I posted here because I thought people might have a better idea as to whether it could be fried or if someone had a similar issue with a DCC loco. I'll post in the N scale section to see if someone had an identical problem. Thanks.


----------

